# 10v Sunrise Sunset Simulation Controller Group Purchase?



## aquabum (Aug 16, 2006)

This is targeted to US members.

I have found a controller that would be able to control ballasts that support 10 volt dimming control signals. The info on it is here:

http://www.flora-mate.nl/site/UK/dimmer_UK.html

The price for one unit shipped to the US is 93 euros ($130). They would begin lowering the price after 5 units.

I think that this is the cheapest option for this type of light control besides using several ballasts on several different timers, which is not an option if you just need one lamp or you want a more fine control.

Any takers?


----------

